# Hand tapper tool gloat…..maybe…..and questions



## bcall2043

I have been thinking about building a hand tapper or pillar tool for some time as I can’t seem to keep larger size tapped holes as straight as they should be. I have a little fixture like the one shown here, http://www.projectsinmetal.com/free...handle-tap-wrench-tapping-fixture-lathe-mill/  for the smaller sizes or I would be breaking the small taps in addition to making small crooked tapped holes.

A winter project for another welding table with a tapped hole array (lots of holes) for clamping has triggered some recent searches which turned up a lot of good ideas but this week a Craigslist listing changed my plans. I was able to score a factory made hand tapper, photos attached, for less than materials cost to get me to that point as a project. It won’t be as versatile as a pillar tool but should work well for tapping the welding table. 

My hand tapper came with no tap holder adapters and I need to know where to get some or the best way to make my own. The vertical spindle of the tool has a ¾ inch internal hex with a c-spring inside to hold the adapter in place. There should be a set of 9 tap adapters according to the storage pockets in the top of the tool frame. My new-old tool has no name tag or other markings on it so I don’t know who would sell the adapters. My gut feeling tells me my hand tapper is a clone of the Cedarberg brand shown here, http://www.cedarberg.com/downloads/shopaccesCatWeb.pdf  so purchasing the correct parts may be a shot in the dark.

Now for the questions! 

1.  Does anyone have a hand tapper with the above spindle internal hex dimensions with a brand name on it? 

2.  Has anyone made their own adapters? It does not look like much fun to make an adaptor with a ¾ inch external hex and a round-to-square ID to fit a tap. I am assuming this is what one looks like as I have never seen one.

3.  Any other suggestions for a solution?

Thanks, Benny
In middle Tennessee


----------



## chief

What about mounting a large 1/2 inch Drill Chuck on it, :headscratch:


----------



## bcall2043

*Re: Ideas for tap adapters*



chief said:


> What about mounting a large 1/2 inch Drill Chuck on it, :headscratch:



Chief,
Thanks for the good idea but I would be concerned about the larger size taps slipping. I may do this for the smaller ones. 




Clueless,



CluelessNewB said:


> Or maybe one adapter to get to 3/8" square drive and a set of tap sockets?   You may not have the height to get away with it.
> Tap sockets are handy to have once in a while.  I have a set I inherited from my Dad they turned out to be a life saver when I
> needed to do some repairs on my rototiller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lislecorp.com/divisions/products/?product=398



Another good idea and could prove useful for other uses as you noted. I may check the auto store tomorrow and see how large they are.

I did a lot of searching last night, could not sleep. I found a link to a old thread on another forum site, http://www.shopfloortalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12891&page=3  where one of the members, Digr, made a complete hand tapper including the tap adapters. I may try to make one similiar to his with changes needed to make it fit my hand tapper. I have attached a photo of his set of tap holders. His are made from hex that screw onto a threaded spindle. I could just chamfer the hex to slide into hex socket of my spindle and put a small groove (if needed) to catch on the c-spring. He got around the internal square to drive the tap by using a set screw.  I don't know for sure but assume it is on the flat of the tap so it does not slip. I looked today and don't have the right size hex in the scrap box so still looking for the right material. 

Thanks for the replys with the good ideas.
Benny

In middle Tennessee


----------



## brucer

wholesale tool, this one looks to be what you have http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...and+Tapper+(WT)&update_continue_shopping=true
 heres the 9 piece adapter set for $29.00 http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr.../product_name/9-Piece+Replacement+Adapter+Set


----------



## bcall2043

brucer said:


> wholesale tool, this one looks to be what you have http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...and+Tapper+(WT)&update_continue_shopping=true
> heres the 9 piece adapter set for $29.00 http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr.../product_name/9-Piece+Replacement+Adapter+Set



Brucer,

I believe you are right about the WT hand tapper being the same as the one I have. However one thing still puzzels me. In their  description of what is included............. “Equipped with tap guide, ground work table, tap spindle wrench and nine steel tap adapters”........... I am not sure what the "tap guide" and "tap spindle wrench" would be. I can see no need for a wrench of any kind or how a tap guide would be used. 

The hex tap adapter they show would work if it is the correct size to fit my spindle. I will call them next week and see if they can make sure of the size. I have not been able to locate any 3/4 hex stock without going to one of the metal supply houses that supply small quanities. If I go there a piece of hex stock to make a set would cost about as much as buying the set ready made from WT.

Thanks for the tip.

Benny
In middle Tennessee


----------



## bvd1940

We had that type in the last shop I worked before retirement and we used extension nuts that fit the socket and bored out to fit the tap shank with a set screw to hold it all together:biggrin:
Was real handy if you wanted to tap a hole in tight quarters you could use wrench/socket if you had a steady hand.


----------

